# Amstelstroom and Dintelstroom



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Two of the tugs used to help construct "The Island" in Queensway Quay at Gibraltar. The development of 12 luxury houses (about 7.5m each!!) was totally reclaimed from the sea in about 6 months using preformed concrete "barges" which were then towed into place and sunk in position using GPS. This development is soon nearing completion and now totally obscures the Bay and Harbour from anyone who previously bought a luxury apartment in the Marina! But when it is finished it should provide a superb photography location for yours truly! (Moi - selfish!!!!)
Amstelstroom








Dintelstroom








Rgds Neill
http://www.gogibraltarsite.com/MediterraneanNavalNews.html


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Neill,

These are great photos that you post from Gibraltar, but I'm wondering why you don't post them to the gallery.

There was a thread on the forum a week or so ago suggesting that some forum threads are more appropriate for the gallery, and vice versa. I guess that you never saw it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## neillrush (Oct 14, 2006)

Sorry, didn't see any threads, I suppose it's just habit putting pics in the sections!!
Will have a look
Cheers
Neill


----------

